# Walmart minnow trap



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I just visited Wal-mart and saw a black wire minnow trap.. Does this trap actually work in c/bay? I'm thinking of setting the trap in the afternoon... fish all day, and use the minnows(if it actually works) during the evening. It was around $6.95... and do i need to put some bait inside to catch minnows? thanks guys...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I prefer a cast net cuz I target peanut bunker most of the time, but the traps do work for bull minnows and other little guys. 

Bait with some crab. Crush it some to break the shell before putting it in.
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I keep a minnow trap in the water off the pier next to my boat all the time. It's amazing what you'll end up with. I've caught bull minnows, bluegill, perch, eels, small rock and small crabs in mine. I've used just about everything and anything for bait. Crushed crab, pieces of fish, 1/2 a Big Mac  , hot dogs, well you get the idea. Just make sure you put it around some type of structure like rocks, a pier, grass beds, anywhere where minnows can hide. Be very carefull that you don't keep any baby rock by mistake. A few yrs ago one of our forum members had two baby rock in the bucket and the DNR caught him and issued him a ticket for $1000.00 ($500.00 ea). He went to court and the fine was reduced to $250.00. :--| Still pretty expensive for not knowing what he had in the bucket. They look almost like white perch. Hope you catch a bunch.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman so you replaced that old broken up piece of crap you had against the bulk head,well it's about time.lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> catman so you replaced that old broken up piece of crap you had against the bulk head,well it's about time.lol


Yea, actually I'm on my 4th minnow trap.  They don't last too long when you leave them in the water 24/7


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Armyguy;A Cast Net is the best method I know for collecting bait.I catch everything from 4"Bullminnows,Spots,Bunker,to 12"Herring.I use 1/4 mesh ones to get 2"Shinners;and use 3/8 for everything else.I use Bass Pro Shop brand cast net cause thier cheap and user friendly.The best video to get for learning is called the art of throwing a castnet and that I got from Bass Pro too.


----------

